# Girl Scout Cookies!



## Cookie Monster (Nov 6, 2009)

OK, February sucks, but one redeeming factor of this month is that there are Girl Scout Cookies. Plus all the ice cream flavors and Billzzards that come out! OM NOM NOM NOM NOM!

I just wanted to know about your favorite Girl Scout cookies. Which ones are the best?

For me, it is hard to decide between thin-mints and samoas.  Those seem to be most people's favorites, but a lot of the other ones are good too .


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

This year I ordered the thin mints, the tag-a-longs and then I think I got some lemon ones, something new I hadn't tried before. WHEN WILL MY ORDER COME IN I WANT THEM NOW.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Nov 6, 2009)

Can you call the person who you ordered from? Cookies have been out a week! You should not have to wait days for cookies...


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

I've waited WEEKS. The girls I ordered from are the children of a coworker, I thank you for reminding me of my order & I will question for sure!


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Tuff decision. This year I bought a box of somoas. The girls are selling the cookies outside stores


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

_*Samoas!!!*_ /throws up gang signs

Coconut-goodness for the win. Sucks that they've been skimping on the cookies and reduced the number of cookies per box by an entire row.


----------



## mutton (Jan 21, 2010)

Samoas. I was actually good this year. Normally I finish the first box in less than a day. I actual got it through 2 days this year. I have another box in the freezer, but I'll probably cave and buy a couple more boxes before the season is out.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Thin mints and Samoas for me!



Cookie Monster said:


> I just wanted to know about your favorite Girl Scout cookies.


Of course you do.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Spades said:


> _*Samoas!!!*_ /throws up gang signs
> 
> Coconut-goodness for the win. Sucks that they've been skimping on the cookies and reduced the number of cookies per box by an entire row.


I didnt know about the skimping. and at 3.50 a box no less.


----------



## TexanViking (Feb 5, 2010)

Tag-a-longs, samoas, and thin mints. I can't wait to get home and buy some.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

PURPLE BOXXXXXX WTFFFFFF how do those little fuckers even do it?!?!?!??!?!??!??!


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

Dear Sigmund said:


> I didnt know about the skimping. and at *3.50* a box no less.


What!?! I think I paid $5. It's always been five dollars here. "Can't expect a 7 year old to carry change" they say. "It's for a good cause," they say. >_< Inflation is killing my cookie fiending.


----------



## 1057 (Apr 9, 2009)

wtf, i havent had girlscout cookies in ages. why don't they come around here anymore? leave it to me to get rejected by GIRLSCOUTS. :mellow:
i always liked the mint ones


----------



## mutton (Jan 21, 2010)

Regan said:


> wtf, i havent had girlscout cookies in ages. why don't they come around here anymore? leave it to me to get rejected by GIRLSCOUTS. :mellow:
> i always liked the mint ones


Head down to your nearest Walmart this weekend. They're sure to be outside looking to pick your pockets.

If you really want them but can't find them then head to the freezer section. Edy's icecream has a genuine G.S. thin mint this time of year. They also have somoa.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Nov 6, 2009)

moon said:


> I've waited WEEKS. The girls I ordered from are the children of a coworker, I thank you for reminding me of my order & I will question for sure!


Did you get your cookies yet? Need me to bust some knee caps?



Spades said:


> _*Samoas!!!*_ /throws up gang signs
> 
> Coconut-goodness for the win. Sucks that they've been skimping on the cookies and reduced the number of cookies per box by an entire row.


OMG, I know!!! Makes me soooo mad. The boxes have definitely gotten smaller *sigh* I can finish off a box of Samoas in a New York Minute.


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

I've been craving samoas ever since I voted on this poll yesterday.:dry:


----------



## MissxRae (Jan 6, 2010)

I think I'm the only one that likes the Lemon Chalets...but mmmmm they're so good! roud:


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

I love cookies!


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

Caramel Delights?

How do you NOT have Caramel Delights on this poll?? You are EVIL and missing out!


----------



## 1057 (Apr 9, 2009)

HandiAce said:


> Caramel Delights?
> 
> How do you NOT have Caramel Delights on this poll?? You are EVIL and missing out!



caramel delights = samoas, i believe


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Thread resurrection! I had some samoas today. :happy:


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

I've been thinking that the Girl Scouts could save money by simply not making the inferior cookies. According to this thread, there should be - maybe - two choices of cookies to buy. They could save millions of dollars by not making silly packages and cookies of inferior varieties and just sell consumers what they already know they want: *samoas*.





> Thread resurrection! I had some samoas today.


Quick! Someone get on twitter and tweet about your treats! Gogogo.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

I agree. Every year they waste money by experimenting with a new type of cookie. Give us a few really good cookies, and forget about the rest.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm torn...on one hand I really really love thin mints and samoas...but on the other, I always like trying new things. Maybe if the Girl Scouts had a buy one of your favorites and get an experimental box half off would be an enticing way to pay for the cookie testing.


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

MisterNi said:


> IMaybe if the Girl Scouts had a buy one of your favorites and get an experimental box half off would be an enticing way to pay for the cookie testing.


I always buy my favorite Girl Scout. It's usually a bit extra to get a second one to experiment with, but -- oh you meant the cookies. _>.>_


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Spades said:


> I always buy my favorite Girl Scout. It's usually a bit extra to get a second one to experiment with, but -- oh you meant the cookies. _>.>_


Shhh! I'm pretty sure you can't plead the fifth if you self-incriminate yourself on this forum.


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

Ah, you're right. Now that I've blown my option to use the 5th, I'll just have to plead the 26th and watch as the courts get caught up in deliberation over how that applies. Justice is mine!

Ahem. Back on topic: I think people would appreciate the choices provided to them most, immediately after they are taken away. Thus the little order form should just have two options: samoas. (The other option would of course be samoas. )


----------



## inservio uberfrau (Mar 13, 2010)

Samoas for sure, especially if they've been in the freezer :O


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

yeah. I forgot about Girl Scout cookies. I ate so healthy on Friday, but then my husband walked in the door with five boxes literally wrapped in a ribbon! So really, what could I do? And then there's milk too, so the healthy eating plan went right out the window! 

I like to dip Thin Mints in coffee so the chocolate melts a little.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

What a great thread. Its nice to write about something other than the meaning of life once in a while.


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

Dear Sigmund said:


> What a great thread. Its nice to write about something other than the meaning of life once in a while.


One could conceivably make the argument that cookies _are_ the meaning of life. But if I were to point that out I would be pedantic.

Plus, the argument would clearly be flawed. Muffins are the meaning of life.

Why don't the Girl Scouts sell muffins? Much healthier and then we wouldn't be oppressing our little ones into the indentured servitude that is the idea that a woman's place is in the kitchen making cookies.*

* Their place is clearly in the kitchen making muffins.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

I thought the elves were in the kitchen making the cookies. They are made by keebler arent they.?

somoas turned into muffins? thin mint muffins? hmmmmmm could work


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

Trefoils and Do-Si-Dos all the way.


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

Dear Sigmund said:


> I thought the elves were in the kitchen making the cookies. They are made by keebler arent they.?


I'm pretty sure the cookies are made by Swedish gangsters. When our threads combine, you are Keebler Elf!

Also, I'm pretty sure that muffins with a hint of roasted coconut would be amazing.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

The Ganache gang. They are all over the world, an international syndicate. Time to post a sign on the car.

"Driver does not carry Swedish pastries"


----------



## Foziya (May 21, 2010)

Thin Mints are the only ones I'd pay those inflated prices for.

God, how I hated selling those cookies when I was a shy kid whose parents never helped with any project.


----------



## Immortal Beloved (Jun 1, 2010)

Samoas are the best!!!


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

There are soo many cookies I love~ in general. Out of the cookie choices presented to me though, the lemonades are fantastic!


----------



## kaycee (May 18, 2010)

samosa!!!!! :crazy:


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Don't they have any regular chocolate chip cookies?


----------

